

Have we led our children astray? - hluska
http://www.forbes.com/sites/mitchfree/2012/08/23/have-we-led-our-children-astray/

======
adnanofsteel
Interesting read. I would say that this isn't something unique to the United
States. It can also be said to be prevalent in the rest of the western world.

